# Jack Mode



## VWVIDA (Apr 18, 2009)

Good morning,

I placed my 2001 allroad in 'jack mode' (red lights) and 'manual' (amber light) yesterday after raising it to the highest setting--Level 4.
I cycled through this a couple times successfully on & off.

After I finished A/T flush an hour later, I could only shut off the 'jack mode' (red lights). I can not shut off the 'man' mode (amber light).

I can still use all 4 Levels; however, the suspension is stiff and the compressor runs more often.
Suggestions? Possibility of resetting without a VAGCOM?

Thanks:screwy:


----------



## nrowensby2 (Aug 24, 2008)

Did you try pressing and holding one of the adjustment buttons as the manual suggests?


----------



## VWVIDA (Apr 18, 2009)

*Thumbs Up*

It worked!
I didn't find that instruction in my reading.

Thanks very much. I really appreciate your help.:thumbup:


----------

